# Shooting at Fredericton, New Brunswick



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2018)

Not a lot of information so far
It is said to still not being under control right now
4 deaths confirmed

Twitter of Fredericton Police for news


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2018)

4 deaths including 2 cops


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2018)

If it occured in Quebec, the shooter would say he's mentally sick
Since Guy Turcotte, every murderer in Quebec say that


----------

